# URS4 URS6 GT3071R 1/4 miles times



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

what does a urs4 urs6 with gt3071 run? any one has any passes to share?


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

im interested what can they run with a 3071 or if anyone has time with a K26 T


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*I would say.....*

With all supporting mods 13 flat on a stock bottom end at about 17 psi or 12-12.5 with a built bottom end reving to around 9k at about 20-25 psi.


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

On my old S4 I ran 13.5 when my wastegate was messed up and I was spiking 12psi and holding 10psi. So how are you going to say a GT3071 car will run 13 flat I don't get what your saying? At the track I ran an open wastegate after I got sick of holding 10 pounds, at that point I was running about 27-28psi. I ran Gill from VAST with his stage 3+ B5S4 (heads, cams, meth, K04's) and was right next to eachother till somewhere in 3rd gear when I popped my intercooler hose, I started to brake and I was unsure of the time. After I fixed the intercooler hose my spark plugs were gone so I didn't run again.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

How would a open wastegate add boost? and were you running those high boost number on the stock turbo?


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

K26 turbo RS2


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)

5cylindermario said:


> K26 turbo RS2


 so you ran a 13.5 w/ k26 on 27psi? 

if so thats pretty good. what software and other mods did you have?


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

5cylindermario said:


> K26 turbo RS2


 Rs2 is a k24...


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

rs2 is a k26 turbo stock turbo is a k24


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

and no i ran 13.5 wirh 10-11 PSI tho at the time there was something wrong with the W/G and i was chipped by 034 motor sports, 3" dp, front mount intercooler, injectors, cold air, 2.5" cat back


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

k24 is what urS4 and urS6 cars have stock and k26 is what came in a RS2.


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

UrS3?...


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)

5cylindermario said:


> rs2 is a k26 turbo stock turbo is a k24


stock urs4/6 is a k24. an rs2 is a k24 7200. its a little bit bigger version k24

What does it say on the stamp of your turbo?


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

i dont know what does it say on the stamp cuz i sold my white urS4, but it was a RS2 turbo and manifold.


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

Mushasho! said:


> UrS3?...


urS4**


----------

